# Dish Washer problems. Any advice please?



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Its chosen a bad time to play up.
Ours has 4 buttons inside the door.
To the left are the on & off buttons
To the right is one to choose the temperature between rinse and 70° and the other is to 'go' ie you set it, press the 'go' button and close the door........away it goes.
What is now happening is......we set it, press go, close the door and it seems OK but after a short cycle it changes itself to rinse.
Tried it maybe 10 times....same result.
We are going to clean the filter etc but am not optimistic.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Apr 2020)

It could be the filter. Ours did something similar. It knows if it does a full cycle, a flood might occur. It therefore truncates whatever you programmed.


----------



## Saluki (4 Apr 2020)

Can you wash up by hand, in the sink, until lockdown is over, then get it fixed?
I can’t offer DW advice as I have never owned one.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2020)

Indeed...lots of extra time available for housework 
Washing up a good way to keep hands clean too


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Saluki said:


> Can you wash up by hand, in the sink, until lockdown is over, then get it fixed?
> I can’t offer DW advice as I have never owned one.


Yes, no real problem there. I have already dug the old marigolds out.
Not the end of the world but if there is a simple fix I would be glad to hear it.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It could be the filter. Ours did something similar. It knows if it does a full cycle, a flood might occur. It therefore truncates whatever you programmed.


Hope its that simple though MrsD** cleans the filter regularly.
**I am in charge of stacking, setting, emptying etc.....MrsD is the maintenance manager


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Apr 2020)

Ours was obvious. The little tank before the filter was full of dirty water.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2020)

Pull the plug out wait 20 seconds put the plug back in and try again


----------



## Venod (4 Apr 2020)

Also check the drain pipe is clear and allowing a full flow of water, that should not effect it during a wash cycle but it has caused both our washer and dishwasher to behave strangely, its surprising the the stuff that builds up inside the drain pipes.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Ours was obvious. The little tank before the filter was full of dirty water.


Right......cleaned the filter though tbh it wasn't clogged.
Found the 'tank' ( didn't) know that was there. Water looked clean. There seems to be a screw type plug at the bottom but that doesn't want to unscrew and I am scared of forcing and breaking it.
Put it on for a clean and that cycle seems to be working.
Here's hoping.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Venod said:


> Also check the drain pipe is clear and allowing a full flow of water, that should not effect it during a wash cycle but it has caused both our washer and dishwasher to behave strangely, its surprising the the stuff that builds up inside the drain pipes.


Thanks. After this cleaning cycle I will look for that though I have no idea where it is.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Apr 2020)

Might it be better to state the name and model of the dishwasher?
I don't know how many dishwashers have four buttons inside the door, but it may be the same make has buttons outside the door and someone on here fixed a similar issue with that model.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Might it be better to state the name and model of the dishwasher?
> I don't know how many dishwashers have four buttons inside the door, but it may be the same make has buttons outside the door and someone on here fixed a similar issue with that model.


Its a Prima.......it came as part of the fitted kichen. TBF its 10 years old, has had regular use, so owes us nothing but I'm sure someone who knows these things could fix it.
Problem being lock down prevents that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2020)

Why doesn’t she want to wash up anymore? Have you upset her?


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Pull the plug out wait 20 seconds put the plug back in and try again


Didn't realise you were an Engineer


----------



## alicat (4 Apr 2020)

Give it a good kick. It won't do any good but you'll feel better.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Pull the plug out wait 20 seconds put the plug back in and try again


Not sure about the emoji - that's spot on as a first move. Turn it off and turn it on again. It doesn't just work for computers. Or rather, almost everything electrical now contains a 'computer', so a hard reset is always the first option to go for.


----------



## figbat (4 Apr 2020)

My dishwasher made an unusual noise once. 10 minutes later...







I can’t help myself. I’m no engineer but when something goes wrong I’m into it. In your case I’d be researching sources of user manuals or other online information around the same problem. I’d be looking for reset options or troubleshooting methods. The one above turned out to be a small plastic spoon jammed in the pump impeller. Not long after the detergent dispenser failed, so I fitted a new one. The espares website is a good source of parts and often ‘how to’ videos on how to repair household items.


----------



## neil_merseyside (4 Apr 2020)

If it's a freestanding dishwasher (or semi-integrated like photo) bail out sump (use rubber gloves as it may have broken glass in it!!) put towels down and turn it on it's back - it will help with 50% of cases. 
Most dishwashers have an anti flood float underneath in a tray, and even a gradual leak can lead to a saftey cut-out by imitating a flood, tipping it releases trapped water and buys some time, or, any obstruction to impeller might float free and allow a restart. 
If water comes out in a gush you have a fair-ish leak (joint usually), but if it slumps off the tray slowly it's a slow leak and the tray is full of alien life that wears a fur coat... 
Impeller often has a cap that can be lifted to get better access to its well, again rubber gloves in case of broken glass.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2020)

Dish washers often suffer from problems due to grease and fat building up in the pumps, sensors etc. If people use an ECO low temperature setting, the fat never has a proper chance to be liquified and washed away. It's worth trying a really hot wash if you can get one going for long enough.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Why doesn’t she want to wash up anymore? Have you upset her?



Would you wanna wash up for @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Would you wanna wash up for @Dave7


Hey you. My washing up is brill.
Drago sends me his old y fronts and I use them.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2020)

The only time I've had any trouble with my dishwasher was when I broke my arm and left me short handed


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Not sure about the emoji - that's spot on as a first move. Turn it off and turn it on again. It doesn't just work for computers. Or rather, almost everything electrical now contains a 'computer', so a hard reset is always the first option to go for.


Right.
Cleaned it etc
Turned it off
Waited
Turned back on.
Same problem.
I am going to email the company. Maybe somebody is there and can point me in the right direction.


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> Cleaned it etc
> Turned it off
> Waited
> ...



Have you tried google?


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The only time I've had any trouble with my dishwasher was when I broke my arm and left me short handed


Just like our dish washer. It got himself rather broken and ended up in hospital for repairs for a long stay. Then took some time to get working again.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2020)

Saluki said:


> Can you wash up by hand, in the sink, until lockdown is over, then get it fixed?
> I can’t offer DW advice as I have never owned one.



My mate ,domestic appliance engineer.
Got a call Xmas day, lady in a tiz ,DW not working.
He said sorry I'm not working today..Lady ,but I've got 20 for dinner!!!

Mate, well you've got plenty of washeruppers then


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks. After this cleaning cycle I will look for that though I have no idea where it is.




It probably goes into the sink waste, where the u bend is.
Or it will have a dedicated pipe to your outside gully drain ?

They can get blocked
Though I think your fault maybe in the start up checks.
It maybe a sensor or poor connection.

Clean everything you can and it either will or it won't.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Apr 2020)

Here's ours. It's never given the slightest trouble


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Here's ours. It's never given the slightest trouble


Doesn’t all the water pour out as soon as you run the taps though?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

https://www.justanswer.com/uk-appliance/69mje-prima-dishwasher-lpr600-flash-times.html

https://www.justanswer.com/uk-appli...d-dishwasher-stopped-mid-cycle-continues.html


----------



## roley poley (5 Apr 2020)

no problem with the dishwasher in our house our lass just nods in the direction of the sink and off I go


----------



## Profpointy (5 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Doesn’t all the water pour out as soon as you run the taps though?



Don't known how that keeps happening


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Apr 2020)

As someone said above, check the leak tray. There’s usually a plastic tray across the whole base of the dishwasher, with a float switch on it. If water gets into that try, and the float switch triggers, it thinks “hey, I’m leaking”, will not fill any more, and will possibly run the drain pump.

See if there’s any water in the tray. On mine (different model), you can look in the front if you remove the trim panel.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 Is there an error message or number on the display? If so, try Googling or YouTubing that.
If no message try googling the name of the unit and common words to describe the problem.
It worked for me!

Good luck!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> @Dave7 Is there an error message or number on the display? If so, try Googling or YouTubing that.
> If no message try googling the name of the unit and common words to describe the problem.
> It worked for me!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Hobbes. It doesn't have anywhere for an error message to show.
I will try the other suggestion.


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2020)

Have you Googled the product name and the problem? I bet lots of people have had the same problem.


----------

